# Lets see a wrist shot.......



## simoncudd

.....#WOMW!









BR02 CF dial


----------



## bodacious

Here you go.


----------



## guan

My first BR 03-92 Carbon. )


----------



## chiefeng

Mine on various straps.


----------



## rockin'ron

Can't get this off since I picked it up


----------



## HR F1




----------



## simoncudd

great shot, HR F1!


----------



## sylvansim

my BR03 Carbon


----------



## HR F1

simoncudd said:


> great shot, HR F1!


Thanks, Simon!


----------



## TISSOT PRX

The br 03 sits well on your wrist. May I ask what's yr wrist size? HR F1??


----------



## tilnaneer




----------



## morelite

Here's mine


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## simoncudd

tilnaneer said:


>


GREAT shots and love that watch!!!
(I had one, my second B&R a few years back!!!)


----------



## simoncudd

GREAT SHOTS, guys!
Lets see some MORE!!!


----------



## Six 13




----------



## Split Second

chiefeng said:


> Mine on various straps.


Very nice -- Simple, classic and, as shown by your pictures, versatile.

regards,

mike.


----------



## chiefeng

Split Second said:


> Very nice -- Simple, classic and, as shown by your pictures, versatile.
> 
> regards,
> 
> mike.


Thanks Mike, I've got a new strap coming from C&B that should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## Cally

BR01-94 Phantom Ltd that I picked up last week. Believe it or not it was sitting new in my AD's case.


----------



## Dq___

Amazing shot!


----------



## tilnaneer

simoncudd said:


> GREAT shots and love that watch!!!
> (I had one, my second B&R a few years back!!!)


Thank you Simon!


----------



## kaostical

My first BR, a BR03-92 Phantom Infiniti LE


----------



## snoozer 60

My first Bell & Ross


----------



## Six 13

snoozer 60 said:


> My first Bell & Ross
> 
> View attachment 745045
> View attachment 745046
> View attachment 745047


_*Congratulations!

May I ask the story behind your strap and who made it?

Is it a custom Swiss ammo pouch strap?

Good looking strap, suits your first B & R well.*_


----------



## simoncudd

SPOT the difference?!


----------



## Pablito

Love that watch! Model?


----------



## NickWray

Love that Bomber Regulator. Truly cool watch. 
Here's my Heritage 123.


----------



## Six 13




----------



## cdvma




----------



## simoncudd

cdvma said:


>


NICE shot!!!


----------



## navitimer01




----------



## Dangeruss3




----------



## Dangeruss3

simoncudd said:


> SPOT the difference?!


Awesome...I think I just found my next watch!


----------



## cdkoinu

Here is my first nice watch....


----------



## Evohuntina4




----------



## Cybotron




----------



## montrealer




----------



## jrosales

*Phantom*


----------



## 1watchaholic

Here's my contribution...BR03-92


----------



## videokill




----------



## asphericalperspective

Here's one of me and mine:


----------



## Adbfox

*BR 123*

Older BR 123. Simple and crisp.


----------



## Adbfox

*Re: BR 123*

My BR 03-92 on leather.


----------



## rockin'ron

*Re: BR 123*



Adbfox said:


> Older BR 123. Simple and crisp.
> View attachment 803151


Niiiice!!! There's one you don't see that often.
I love the white subdial there. Very cool!!!


----------



## Adbfox

*Re: BR 123*

The final member of my B&R Collection a BR123 Officer-Silver Dial. Still debating on the WW1 Heritage to round our my collection.


----------



## littlejoebig

Just got it and love it! Was surprised to see that the serial number was under 100. My first B&R watch. WWI-92 Military


----------



## rocky

*Re: BR 123*

New Watch for me


----------



## Looping




----------



## jonahk

I think BR03-92's look at home in virtually any aircraft cockpit - especially when I'm just along for the ride and get to sip beers while someone else does all the work


----------

